# Radeon-Besitzer: Nutzt ihr MLAA (morphologische Filterung)?



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2011)

Nutzt ihr AMDs MLAA, das von der HD-6000-Serie und nun auch von HD-5000-Grafikkarten unterstützt wird? 

 Es handelt sich um eine nachträgliche Kantenglättung, die auch Spiele ohne AA-Unterstützung glättet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. März 2011)

Mhm, um ehrlich zu sein, bisher nur bei "Dead Space 2", ansonsten nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2011)

Immerhin. Also da, wo es nötig ist. MLAA soll ja prinzipiell nur da dienen, wo – aus welchen Gründen auch immer – kein (MS)AA funktioniert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RedBrain (2. März 2011)

Für mich ist Downsampling wichtiger als MLAA. Da gibt es Anti-Aliasing for free


----------



## timee95 (2. März 2011)

MLAA nur wenns nötig ist. Ansonsten kommt die 6950 auch ganz gut mit Downsampling zurecht von der Leistung her.

Timee


----------



## thysol (2. März 2011)

[x] Nein, ist mir zu unscharf/nicht hübsch genug.


----------



## Entelodon (2. März 2011)

mit mlaa sehen u.a die wände in shoc so platt und verwaschen aus... find's auch nicht sehr schön...


----------



## Nixtreme (3. März 2011)

hab weder ne geforce noch MLAA, sondern eine HD4870, wo ist meine Anklick-Option?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. März 2011)

[X] Ja, aber ich hätte lieber Downsampling!

@Raff: Jab genau. Habs bisher auch nur bei Dead Space drin gehabt.


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

[x] nein kostet zuviel Leistung.


----------



## guna7 (3. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2011)

Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)
Ja, aber ich hätte lieber Downsampling!
Nein, ist mir zu unscharf/nicht hübsch genug. 

MLAA ist einfach nur Sinnlos ! Denn wer brauch bitte schön schon MLAA wenn es SSAA gibt auch wenn das noch mehr Leistung frisst aber dafür um Längen besser aus schaut !
Und in Sachen wie DS2 brauch auch keine MLAA kannst auch SGSSAA anschalten..kommt viel Geiler !


----------



## ToTm@n (3. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)


----------



## XXTREME (4. März 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)
> Ja, aber ich hätte lieber Downsampling!
> Nein, ist mir zu unscharf/nicht hübsch genug.
> 
> ...


 

Ja klar mit ner popeligen 460er oder wat ? MLAA macht sehr wohl Sinn und ich bin froh das es das nun gibt (GTA 4 z.B.)


----------



## zahnstocher190 (4. März 2011)

Ähm, da fehlt mir so eine Option [x] nein, denn ich nutze eine ältere AMD GPU.
Ich würde mich natürlich auch über Downsampling freuen, aber MLAA kann ich halt auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## headcracker (4. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine GeForce

Aber davon abgesehen hab ich auch keine Ahnung, was genau MLAA ist. Abgesehen davon, dass es sicher irgendeine Art von Antialiasing ist.


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. März 2011)

[x] Besitze ältere Radeon (HD 4870), die das nicht unterstützt.

Soll ich dann "Besitze eine GeForce" anklicken?^^


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)
Downsampling ftw!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)


----------



## lordxeen (6. März 2011)

[X] Aber Licher! Nutze es hauptsächlich bei Borderlands. Man sieht den Unterschied. 
Es mag zwar nur ein Hinkefuß im Vergleich zu normalem AA sein, aber besser als nix


----------



## Ralf345 (7. März 2011)

Ich benutze es nicht, da zu unscharf/nicht hübsch genug. Zudem wirkt es nicht konsistent. In Stillstand siehts ja schön geglättet aus (auch wenn die Schärfe darunter leidet), setze ich mich in Bewegung geht das Kantengeflimmere wieder von vorne los als wenn ich ganz ohne AA spiele. Deswegen siehts ja immer in screenhots schön aus. Ganz schlimm finde ich es ja, dass die meisten Deppen an Tester diesen Umstand gar nicht erst erwähnen und wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemerken, ganz besonders die englisch sprachigen Seiten wie rage3d.


----------



## herthabsc21 (8. März 2011)

[x] nein kostet zuviel Leistung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ja klar mit ner popeligen 460er oder wat?


Wieso nicht? Ich habe SSAA schon zu Zeiten der GF8 exzessiv genutzt. Und eine GTX 460 hat ja wohl genug Power für SGSSAA in u.a. DAO oder CoD BO.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2011)

[x] Sonstiges. Habe bis jetzt kein Bedarf. Bei allen Spielen, welche ich aktuell spiele lässt sich AA ganz normal (ohne MLAA) über den Treiber forcieren. 
Das MLAA hab ich erst durch diese Umfrage "wahrgenommen" und ausprobiert. Es sieht subjektiv gesehen minimal verschwommener als SSAA + 4x Edge-detect, das ich momentan benutze. Ich glaub, ich werde "zugreifen" wenn ich es brauche.


----------



## Explosiv (10. März 2011)

lordxeen schrieb:


> [X] Aber Licher! Nutze es hauptsächlich bei Borderlands. Man sieht den Unterschied.
> Es mag zwar nur ein Hinkefuß im Vergleich zu normalem AA sein, aber besser als nix



Du kannst bei Borderlands die exe. in UT3.exe umbenennen und schon hast Du dein MSAA. 
Somit könntest Du komplett auf MLAA verzichten .


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Aggrotyp (12. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)


----------



## Perry (12. März 2011)

habe ne geforce, aber lustig ist eure Grafik, der Balken für geforce ist grün, war das Absicht oder Zufall?


----------



## blaidd (13. März 2011)

Nur als letzte Option. Wenn's geht Downsampling, sonst die höchstmögliche SSAA-Einstellung, wenn das leistungsmäßig nicht möglich ist MSAA...

Aber besser als gar keine Kantenglättung.


----------



## 1337 (15. März 2011)

Nein, ist mir zu unscharf.


----------



## Wincenty (17. März 2011)

mlaa??? ftw?

würde gerne downsamplen hab nur schwierigkeiten leider damit -.-


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. März 2011)

[X]MLAA? / weiß nicht.

Ich bin kein Freund von Treiberspielereien. AA/AF wird bei mir nur über das Spiel geregelt. Alles weitere ist mir Wumpe. Ich will nicht jedes Mal für ein Spiel ein neues Profil laden oder am Treiber herumwerkeln.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. März 2011)

Habe keine ahnung was das ist ?!


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (23. März 2011)

[x] Ja, finde ich super! 
Also ich nutz es nur in GTA4 und das sieht mit MLAA schon deutlich besser aus, das schöne an MLAA ist ja, dass es kaum Leistung frisst.


----------



## Bennz (27. März 2011)

nein kostet zuviel leistung (hab ne geforce), ne ATI HD 69xx zu emulieren.


----------



## Tomy4711 (29. März 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)


----------



## ShortyLimits (3. April 2011)

[x] Besitze eine Geforce (= kein MLAA vorhanden)


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. April 2011)

also ich nutze oft LMAA


----------



## audiocrush (15. April 2011)

AA 4 free? 

DS kostet so derbst leistung.. ich würd da nich mehr von 4 free sprechen 

mich überzeugt dieser ganze kram generell noch nicht so ganz muss ich sagen... wenn die engines nicht mehr details über bessere engines reinbringen was ja durch directX obendrein schon stark limitiert wird, siehts am ende mit mehr unschärfe oder glatteren kanten auch nich viel besser aus...
meiner meinung nach vertuscht man damit blos faulheit beim designen der meshes
(ok.. nichts gegen die meshdesigner.. die leisten bei zeiten echt hammer arbeit.. aber manchmal auch eben nich )

seht das bitte nich als geflame.. ist blos meine meinung dazu^^


----------



## PanikGOW (20. April 2011)

jop,da wo es nötig ist.


----------



## da_exe (26. April 2011)

hätte lieber downsampling.
im windows bzw. browser nervts, weil die ganze Schrift dadurch verhunzt wird. Aber naja, wofür gibts Profile.


----------



## mumaker (9. Mai 2011)

MLAA funktioniert nicht bei den neueren Treibern von AMD, ist wieder mal nur ein fail von dem Entwickler.
Man sollte es einfach nur aus lassen weil sonnst der Treiber Platt geht (3x neu installiert)
Wenns mal funktioniert dann bei der richtigen Software bei der Richtigen Hardware.
Ich habe eine 5850 mit dem 11.2 Treiber und es Funktioniert nicht!
Bild komplett unscharf! und bis zu 30% weniger Leistung! egal welches Spiel!
da warte ich lieber noch 4 jahre bis von AMD mal was richtiges an Treibern kommt, denn mit so einen Luxus wie bei Nvidia wird AMD nie mithalten können.


----------

